# Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of Sofa"



## markmh (11 Aug 2008)

hi

i brought a sofa 4 weeks ago from homebase. on the sofa was a tag which said that it would be delivered within 35 days and we asked the lady who took payment twice if it would be delivered within 35 days and she said yes meaning we should receive it by august 10th. 

we got a letter last week saying that due to low levels of stock we would receive it until at least 10th september. 

i have asked them for compensation and they say they wont discuss it until after the sofa is delivered and it would have to be homebase vouchers. 

they say i can cancel the order whenever if i want however i really want the sofa and dont want to go to any other shop as delivery will take ages.

my question is do i have to wait until i receive the sofa before i can get compensation and does it have to be homebase vouchers?


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: my sofa*

If Homebase give you vouchers, it will be out of the goodness of their hearts - you are entitled to cancel your order and get a full refund now.  If you want the sofa, you will have to wait.  If you have suffered direct loss as a result of not receiving your sofa for an extra month and if that loss is reasonable and foreseeable, then you could conceivably sue them for breach of contract.

If you have not suffered financial loss, then why do you want/deserve compensation?  

Sprite

p.s. you might want to change the title of your thread - I suspect the mods will want you to use something more specific like "Compensation for Late Delivery of Sofa" or something


----------



## berflan (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of S*

When placing the order with homebase you should have received terms and conditions.  read the small print, it probably exonerates the store should delivery not be with in a specified time.  You will find a clause in there somewhere!


----------



## NickyK (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of S*

Only built a house last year and suprise suprise the thing that held us up moving in was delivery of a couch from homebase. It was last Xmas and I was so fed up I went in and demanded the shop floor model until my own was delivered. Just as well as my own one didn't arrive for 4 months!!!

I will never ever buy anything from them again. I spent about 12 grand in there between couch and 2 bathroom suites. I told them if I left the store unhappy every single thing I purchased would be delivered back that afternoon I'd be booking into a hotel and I'd see them in court!!!

They are atrocious and they'll keep fobbing you off. My advice... go somewhere else if you can.


----------



## rabbits (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of S*

I'm on day 30 of my 35 days and haven't heard anything yet.  Not really feeling hopeful


----------



## Breffni12 (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of S*

I bought 3 items from homebase lst year and waited NINE months for delivery and im not exagerating. I made phonecalls and got the same answer everytime about low stock etc.One of the items I ordered to arrive already made and it was extremely poorly put together and has since fallen apart. When they did deliver the invoice showed that the items had been sourced from argos so could have got them from argos probably alot quicker. Would never buy from them again.


----------



## rabbits (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Bought sofa 4 wks ago from Homebase 35 days. "Compensation for Late Delivery of S*

Just got a call from Homebase....sorry, Argos Direct in England to tell me that there is still a delay on my sofas.  I told her that this was the first I'd heard of any potential delay!  Anyway, she says they are due into stock on the 18th September and that I'd be put on a priority list.  Delivery after is usually about 48 hours.  

Should I feel hopeful?  Then again, they have effectively added another month only their origional 35 days!!!


----------

